# German Shepherd Or Mix?



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out if this puppy is a german shepherd through and through, or hopefully not mixed with pit? I tried searching google for images, but that didn't help much. Owner claimed both parents had been gsd, but well....  talk is cheap!

Thanks for any help in finding out what he is, attached are some photos below.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He looks like mix to me, but hard to tell when they are still so young. How old is he? Can you post pictures showing his whole body from different angles?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he definately looks mixed to me,,it's the head shape and not the coloring that makes me think mix


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm far from a pro but the pup looks like he might
have some Pit and Rottie in him. if you were concerned
about a mix you should have used a reputable breeder.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I think he definately looks like a mix. The shape of the head seems different than a GSD pup and the ears seem too small. I would also agree with Doggie Dad that he looks a bit like a Rott mix. What a CUTE PUPPY though that's for sure!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Absolutely positively a mix.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would also have to agree...he looks like a "mixed" puppy.
Cute!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Not purebred, there looks to be possibly some pitt in there, maybe even Rottie, but I don't know. All I know is he's not all GSD, but he is very cute!


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

Here are some more photos. 

I don't mind mixed breeds at all. Just curious if he is mixed with something.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

yea his ears look small to me. how old is he?


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

believe he was 8 weeks old


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

A couple of those pix make me want to say husky or some similar breed.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

hmmm. I'm leaning towards Rottie in there somewhere. Adorable though. Tiny ears!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, he's a mix for sure. With what? I can't say for sure.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute pup! 
Give him a few weeks of growing and repost new pictures. 

Right now he looks like a mix, I agree with Rottie but those ears and face remind me of Pittie. 

Still, cute pup. Good luck


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

OMG..those wires behind his box are what my puppy was so interested in. He finally gave up his obsession for the wires. Be careful tho. they are lethal and costly to replace. Rugers favorite pastime was trying to eat the wires until I used bitter apple spray....cute puppy.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Definitely a mix. I think it might be rottie like others have said or could be pit. Hard to say since he's so young and even when he gets older you may never know. 

What a cutie though


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I vote GSD X Shar Pei! To account for the little ears. Very cute!


----------



## Daiken (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah looks like a mix. You should probably put him down.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Daiken said:


> Yeah looks like a mix. You should probably put him down.


 
Why would you say something like that!


----------



## ripsofie (Oct 28, 2010)

Mix.....


----------



## Daiken (Jan 2, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Why would you say something like that!


 
Because that seems to be the general opinion of people when I tell them my dog is not a 100% pure bred GSD.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Was kind of an out of place comment as no one else was suggesting that on here. Just cause someone says it to you, does not make it ok to say to someone else. Just saying. Sorry people say that to you. I have had Sheperd mixes before and never heard a comment like that before.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Daiken said:


> Because that seems to be the general opinion of people when I tell them my dog is not a 100% pure bred GSD.


Just because people have said stupid things to you about your mixed breed dog doesn't mean you have to repeat them to other people. That just makes _you _look bad.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

WHY would you give over the fate of your pup to 'general opinion'. WHY would you assume (or post as though you assume) that 'general opinion' is intelligent, well informed or accurate?

PB animals are more predictable in terms of appearance, size, drives & temperament. This often makes them more predictably suited to certain jobs or sports. It can help you to identify which breeds you're well or poorly matched to. PB does not make an animal intrinsically superior as a companion.

There are many, many awesome mutts, including some who were outstanding workers. I generally prefer certain breeds, but I've had some wonderful mutts & I fully understand Dad & several friends who refuse to have anything but mutts. My grandfather bred beagles, but only for hunting. His companion dogs were always mutts.

Mutts should never be bred, but neither should most PB, nor should the vast majority of owners breed their animals. I'm definitely among those that don't breed & shouldn't breed, so this isn't intended as a slight towards anyone.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont think the op was "giving over the fate" of his dog to general opinion. Just asking what people thought his puppy might be mixed with.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

that nasty comment aside, I gotta say my dearest childhood companion was a "sommer dog" - that would be some of this and some of that.

Pup looks like a combo of German Shepherd and some kind of cute.

I'm betting with a bit of TLC and training she'll be a winner.

Hope the owner stays tuned.


----------



## RA'S Mom (Sep 12, 2010)

Could your puppy have chow in him??


----------



## JackShepherd (Dec 16, 2010)

Jack is definitely a GSD mix and when he was 8 or 9 weeks everyone thought he was part Rottie but now he looks almost nothing like a Rottie, I think it is just hard to tell when they are so young. Your puppy is adorable! Hopefully you will have a few days to enjoy his cuteness before the landshark comes out!


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

i'm just curious what the dog (might) be mixed with.

(danger zone)

i've worked a rescue before, and grew real tired quick of the half baked lame arsed excuses people used to dump dogs, and even the politics of the rescue itself.

got issue with my simple question? hit the road. seriously. I have no patience for it. if the dog grew up to be pit/gsd, he's not going to the side of the road. if he grew up to be rottie/gsd, still no issue.

The owner just had a simple question, so because I wasn't fully sure (probably due to the age) I came to some that would know the breed more

I know a ton of history about pit bulls, gsd's, and other "banned breeds" so check your sarcasm at the door... it's not tolerated

(end of danger zone)

To the non snarky commenters, thanks for your help. We'll keep a eye on him as he grows up. He's totally sweet, and seems to be a keeper so far


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

RA'S Mom said:


> Could your puppy have chow in him??


i'll keep a eye out for that also. thanks for your help


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Keep looking at her

Could there be a bit of Dobie there?


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Whatever your pup is, he sure is cute! Eager to see what he'll look like as he grows.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like a little teddy bear!! Totally cute mix! Possibly a GSD/Rottie. I can't wait to the pup grow up.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

100% cuteness


----------



## Daiken (Jan 2, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Was kind of an out of place comment as no one else was suggesting that on here. Just cause someone says it to you, does not make it ok to say to someone else. Just saying. Sorry people say that to you. I have had Sheperd mixes before and never heard a comment like that before.


Are you sarcasm impaired? The general concept is to use an ironic remark and blow it out of proportion to the point of it being obvious.

The ironic part here was me being a member of this forum and owning a mix myself.

The blowing out of proportion was me suggesting to have the dog be put down.

Please don't cry or lose any sleep over my comment.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Daiken said:


> Are you sarcasm impaired? The general concept is to use an ironic remark and blow it out of proportion to the point of it being obvious.
> 
> The ironic part here was me being a member of this forum and owning a mix myself.
> 
> ...


In order for anyone to get the irony, they would've had to know this information. Your 2nd post on a forum was something largely offensive to dog lovers. There is no way anyone on here could have known you were being sarcastic.


----------



## Daiken (Jan 2, 2011)

gsdraven said:


> In order for anyone to get the irony, they would've had to know this information. Your 2nd post on a forum was something largely offensive to dog lovers. There is no way anyone on here could have known you were being sarcastic.


I partially agree, if you operate under the base assumption that dog haters use their free time to sign up on dog dedicated forums to inflict hatred.

However, the amusing part is that, at this point, everyone does in fact know. Regardless, that won't matter, because it is much more satisfying to pursue this argument than to contribute to the original topic of discussion.

This is how politicians avoid debates regarding topics of importance. They reinterpret or voice a single controversial comment and have the angry mob hijack the entire debate for a delusional sense of self righteousness.

/rant away


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Daiken said:


> I partially agree, if you operate under the base assumption that dog haters use their free time to sign up on dog dedicated forums to inflict hatred.


Actually, they frequently do. They're called trolls. As a new member with very few posts, you come off sounding like a troll making such a statement. 

As for the rest of your post, on internet forums new topics frequently arise within a thread and are able to be discussed/addressed as well.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

zyppi said:


> Pup looks like a combo of German Shepherd and some kind of cute.


Best guess of a mixed pup I've seen in a long time!!


----------



## hollysmommy (Dec 3, 2010)

looks like shepherd rott to me.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Definitely a mix, with what? It is hard to tell right now. But I definitely don't see Pit in him.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Whatever your pup is, it is so adorable. I have had two rescue dogs that were shepherd mixes and both were gorgeous and wonderful dogs. Hope you post more pictures! Can't wait to see them. One was a Shepherd/Ridgeback - had the ridge too! The other was a Shepherd/no clue! LOL Also had a pure bred Shepherd and a mixed Shepherd growing up. Love those pixie ears!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Daiken said:


> Are you sarcasm impaired? The general concept is to use an ironic remark and blow it out of proportion to the point of it being obvious.
> 
> The ironic part here was me being a member of this forum and owning a mix myself.
> 
> ...


Your post was rude and out of line. No one saw sarcasm in your comment.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

My 1st fuess was Shepherd/Pit, however Rottie or Shar Pei seem just as likely. Part of a mutt's charm is that realm of possibility coupled to the near certainty of never realllly knowing. Regardless of heritage that's an uber cute pup.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I want to see more pictures of that adorable puppy! LOL


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Shiba Inu-ish?


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, he is absolutely adorable!

He does look like he has some pit with him. And I agree with other posters, maybe some Rottie too.
Why are you concerned about him being part pit? They are very, very sweet and well-behaved dogs.


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

xArsAmatoria said:


> Oh my goodness, he is absolutely adorable!
> 
> He does look like he has some pit with him. And I agree with other posters, maybe some Rottie too.
> Why are you concerned about him being part pit? They are very, very sweet and well-behaved dogs.


not really a concern of mine for the most part. the owner of him (Keegan is his name) asked me what I thought. one puppy she got was a pit/dalamation mix. very unruly, not able to be trained, would bite you all the time, etc.

Believe me, I loath the "gah.... gahh.... pit! omg killer!" crap also out there.

I met more annoying ex owners of them at a rescue I worked for then actual evil dogs. had a mom come in once that had been bred into the ground, then thrown in this ladies yard.. no surprise considering the "south of the border" attitude around her place if you catch my drift....

she had been bred so much, her teats probably would never absorb back into her body as they normally do. What was amazing with this pit mom though was she was extremely happy to meet everyone. I never thought of them as a killer, but this amazed me. wished all of society could have seen her. got abused by the dregs of society, and she acted as if she was a cuddly teddy bear. no barking, snapping, biting. always wagged her tail and leaned forward for pets

I'm getting a service dog later on (german shepherd of course) and I know all about the different breeds. until pitbulls became villians and viewed by society as tools of evil fighting them at 2 am in a abandoned factory, they used to be used as guide dogs, all sorts of safe humane purposes...

it was just a general question, not designed to troll the forum. this forum is very friendly (sans the one person in this thread) and I want to be a member of it for a long time


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

mohavewolfpup said:


> not really a concern of mine for the most part. the owner of him (Keegan is his name) asked me what I thought. one puppy she got was a pit/dalamation mix. very unruly, not able to be trained, would bite you all the time, etc.
> 
> Believe me, I loath the "gah.... gahh.... pit! omg killer!" crap also out there.
> 
> ...


Oh no worries, I did not mean to offend! And I agree with you on all fronts. I didn't get the impression that you were trying to troll, at all. My response was simply because your original post said "hopefully not pit" so I just wasn't sure what you meant by that  But with pits often comes the irresponsible breeding that you just illustrated, so I can see where you would have concerns (now that I realize that is what you were referring to). Regardless... Keegan is a seriously adorable puppy!


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

xArsAmatoria said:


> Oh no worries, I did not mean to offend! And I agree with you on all fronts. I didn't get the impression that you were trying to troll, at all. My response was simply because your original post said "hopefully not pit" so I just wasn't sure what you meant by that  But with pits often comes the irresponsible breeding that you just illustrated, so I can see where you would have concerns (now that I realize that is what you were referring to). Regardless... Keegan is a seriously adorable puppy!


he was originally picked up for me as a therapy dog, but my mom saw him, and he took a immediate liking to her. so we think of keegan now as coming into her life at a time when she needs a therapy dog also 

i've heard he is extremely adorable, smart, and already training well (but, german shepherds aren't known for this?) :smirk: j/k. he'll serve her well!


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

*Updated Photos!*

Here are a bunch of photos below of Keegan, just taken today in the park


































































































































sorry about the first image. for some reason the uploader tilts it to the side. still easy to see though!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

He's just TOO CUTE.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

He is darling. I love shepherd mixes. and I see husky in there. But, who knows??


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG Cute Puppy Overload!!! I have to say, the older he gets the less sure I am of what he is mixed with. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

my mom says his ears are starting to stand more erect


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How stinking cute is that??? Very cute puppy-looks like he's full of spunk. Enjoy!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

AWWWWW!!! Keegan is adorable!!!


----------



## xArsAmatoria (Jan 9, 2011)

Caitydid255 said:


> OMG Cute Puppy Overload!!! I have to say, the older he gets the less sure I am of what he is mixed with. Please keep us updated.


Agreed! I am also seeing some husky in there, now. There's just something about his expression and the markings around his eyes that scream "HUSKY!" to me.

He is still so darn cute :wub:


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OH EM GEEEE...... HOW FREAKING CUTE IS THAT PUPPY!!!!!!


Adorable Puppy + Stick = Heart Melting <3


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What a little character he is! The 4th pic down---he looks like a little gangster with a cigar in his mouth!:wub:


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so loving those new pictures!!! Keep them coming.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

ponyfarm said:


> He is darling. I love shepherd mixes. and I see husky in there. But, who knows??


That's it! I was looking at his eyes and couldn't place the look but I think you are right  

The pup is way too cute no matter what he is. 
Love to see what a DNA test would come up with for sure!


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

His muzzle looks short and his ears look small. A lot of the GSD puppies have oversized ears (which people think are cute) so I don't know. I'm gonna assume it's a mix, but I can't tell. Let me know if you find out.


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

Another batch of photos is due to come soon. Not sure when, just been told some are coming


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

*New Photos!*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He is a cutie whatever he is. 

He definitely has shepherd in him, and he will grow. So, training is your best guard against an unruly, unmanageable dog. Get him in puppy kindergarten, and keep on advancing. 

It is far more the lack of training and leadership than the breed when it comes to an unmanageable/aggressive dog.

That said, I have heard a lot of stories about the stubbornness of dals. 

Good luck with your new acquisition.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is a cutie pie! Hmmm I am not sure Rottie or Husky, maybe both?


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

99.9999999999999% chance of it being a mix


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Total cutie is what he is!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Keegan is seriously cute. I think those ears of his are absolutely adorable. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

absolutely adorable!!!! no matter what he's mixed with but i see the shepherd and MAYBE some husky there too.


----------

